# LEM 30# motorized stuffer review



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2020)

I bought a new stuffer last October, an LEM 30# motorized stuffer.








I am posting this review because there was very little information and feed back on the internet. So far I've pushed roughly 800# of meat through it since I got it. Overall, I like it. The one major thing I had to adjust to is allowing for residual pressure once you let off the foot control. The plunger stops and meat keeps traveling out of the stuffer horn. On more expensive models, you have a dual control foot pedal that you can power both up and down, this one is only down. To relieve the pressure in the stuffer you have to reach up and manually press the 'UP' button and then press stop. But other than that one flaw, it is a great stuffer. The unit is solid built and the o-ring on the plunger does not leak meat through once pressure has built up. I like that it has feet on the bottom of the hopper. I put news paper on the floor and set the hopper on the news paper for easy reloading.

I have found that if you are doing more than a 30# batch- say 40# of sausage - then it is easier to push 10-12lb. into casings, then pull the plunger all the way up and refill rather than stuffing 30# and having to refill. This is because it takes a while for the motor to pull the plunger all the way up from the bottom of the stuffer. I like that I can load 20' of 35-40mm hog casing and fill it without stopping to refill the stuffer or cutting the casing.






It is heavy though, and rather bulky...but since we do so many large batches of sausages (especially on our annual deer and wild hog processing day where we will go through 300-600lbs. in a day) it was a must have for me.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 24, 2020)

nice write up, good looking sausage too!!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2020)

Also, you are suppose to let the motor rest after 15~20 minutes of use stuffing casings. This is no problem really because it takes a little while to reload 30# of meat into the hopper. 
It does have a pressure override shut-off and both up and down stops. You can push either the up or down and walk away and it will stop when it reaches the end of travel.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> nice write up, good looking sausage too!!


Thanks smokerjim.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2020)

I managed to pick that one up on black friday @ Amazon on sale for $580.00....it was the last one they had.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2020)

It has a rheostat control knob for the speed so you can set it where you are comfortable and it's steady as she goes. Just apply even back pressure and you get no air bubbles. Just don't forget to turn the knob on high when you go to refill the hopper or it will REALLY take a while!!


----------



## boykjo (Feb 24, 2020)

Nice stuffer and write up. They have come a long way. I've had an older model cabela's 30 lb stuffer with motor for quite some time. To relieve the pressure I let off the foot pedal then press the up/down switch to up and press the foot control for a second or two and it stops the meat from oozing out. The older model cabela's had plastic gears but they design changed them to all metal. Works fine now just a little loud. Here's a video I did a long time ago...

<iframe width="483" height="362" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/64BwaEe8mL0" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks for posting boykjo...


----------



## 73saint (Feb 24, 2020)

I have the exact same stuffer and you are dead on accurate with your review.  Only flaw is you have to reach up, reverse the plunger then stop it.  Everything else is just awesome.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 24, 2020)

Nice batch of sausage, and nice review. I also have older Cabelas model, and that is kind of a pain to have to switch direction to relieve pressure especially if hands are busy.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Nice batch of sausage, and nice review. I also have older Cabelas model, and that is kind of a pain to have to switch direction to relieve pressure especially if hands are busy.


Yes it is.....but it sure beats having to hand crank by yourself!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## HowlingDog (Feb 24, 2020)

That is one serious stuffer.  Makes my little 5 lb'r feel inadequate.  Beautiful sausage ring!

 I wanna see you record the stuffing and YouTube it.   The sight of 20lbs of sausage rolling out would be amazing.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2020)

HowlingDog said:


> That is one serious stuffer.  Makes my little 5 lb'r feel inadequate.  Beautiful sausage ring!
> 
> I wanna see you record the stuffing and YouTube it.   The sight of 20lbs of sausage rolling out would be amazing.


I'll ask my cousin to record it and upload to youtube next big batch we do...


----------



## HowlingDog (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Pro in one hand, sausage in the other.....  one foot on the controller.....  the other foot for balance.   Might be more entertaining if you do the recording    One of those "Hold my beer..." moments.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2020)

Naw, one hand holding back pressure on the casing, the other to spin the link on the tray.  With the foot pedal, I don't have to stop and roll like I use to.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 25, 2020)

Nice review and a beautiful sausage ring, Like! I've had the Cabelas 20 lb commercial model with the foot pedal for over a decade now, I love it. I wouldn't be making sausage anymore if I had to go back to the hand crank, same with the meat mixer, both shoulders are completely shot to hell. RAY


----------



## boykjo (Feb 25, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> I'll ask my cousin to record it and upload to youtube next big batch we do...



Cool.........


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 25, 2020)

Oh-forgot to mention, for storage, I take the o-ring off the plunger and place it on top of the plunger (not in the grove), then I screw the plunger onto the shaft of the stuffer. This keeps the o-ring from binding up if stored for a long period of time.


----------

